# Which to get?



## ddvw123abc

What should I get? I an thinking about either a Chameleon or a Gecko and can somebody post pics of baby Chameleons and Geckos?


----------



## Kelphead

There is a huge difference between the two concerning their care. Most geckos are very hardy and easy to care for. The opposite applies for most Chameleons.

I have a Panther Chameleon, a Fat Tailed Gecko and six Leopard Geckos. Four of the Leopards are juvenile and I bred them myself. The Geckos basicly need access to a bowl of water and crickets at least every couple of days and a source of heat. They would be quite comfortable in something as simple as a shoebox with something for them to hide in.

My Chameleon needs so much more. He must be misted in the morning and evenings to provide drinking water. Chameleons do not drink from a water dish, they drink drops of water off the plant leaves in their enclosure. This misting also serves to raise the humidity in the Chameleons area. Most Chameleons require quite a bit of humidity, but they also need very good ventilation or they can develop respiratory infections. Most people keep the larger Chameleons in screen enclosures for the purpose of good ventilation. Chameleons are diurnal rather the nocturnal like most Geckos so the Chameleon needs UV lights in addition to heat lamps for basking. They also easily bore of the same type of insects and so a variety of insects is necessary to keep the Chameleon happy.

All in all the Geckos are much more common, easier to care for, inexpensive and longer lived of the two, but this is just a generalisation. I enjoy keeping both, but the Cameleon is much harder.







Baby Panther Chameleon (Furcifer Pardalis)






Baby Leopard Gecko (Eublepharis Macularius)


----------



## ddvw123abc

Well you replied to late because I have desided on a Bearded Dragon.   The babies are so cute. Question do they need sunlight and light from a lamp. I am stating to prepare the Enclosure soon then I am going to go get it at petco.


----------



## Kelphead

I don't have any experience with beardies myself. I'm sure you could find some good info online though.


----------



## robo mantis

Hey kelphead your baby cam is cute


----------



## ABbuggin

I do not keep lizards but I have a fried who has a bearded. They definatly need a heat lamp...not shure how warm though.

They eat veggies and insects. The also like thier substatre to be sand with some basking rocks.


----------



## Justin

This has all the info you should need, they do get big and will need a substantially large vivarium..

http://www.dachiu.com/care/abeard.html


----------



## Kelphead

> Hey kelphead your baby cam is cute


It's not baby chameleon, just a pic I pulled off the ChameleonForums.com

Maybe someday I'll get to breed them but for now I only have a male Panther Chameleon


----------



## robo mantis

oh i wonder how big it is.


----------



## Ian

Chameleons are wonderful reptiles, although a degree of experience is needed to keep them. If this is your first reptile, I would strongly reccomend getting a leopard gecko. These are VERY easy to look after, and need minimal requirement.

Here are a couple of photos of out last hatch our (live hatching, not egg hatching) of Chameleo Hoehnelli:











I think these are probably the nicest species of chameleon available


----------

